# Happy feet



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I just purchased new tires and I went with 255 35 18s and 235 40 18s up front, and this might sound crazy but the differance in launching and working through the gears seems to make a huge differance. I got the bridgestone pole position reo 50 rft. Very happy!!!:cheers.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Nice work Kirk, what tire were you running before?


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> Nice work Kirk, what tire were you running before?


i had the potenzas reo 40s 235 all around.


----------



## Drake Northpine (May 19, 2009)

Nice tires.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the post.


----------

